# URGENT Would like to interview mum who had a baby in her 50s - today please



## emretter (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello all, I write features at the Daily Mirror. We would love to chat to a mum today who had a baby in her early 50s. Now, a few years down the line, we'd like to hear about the experience. 
We would need to chat to you asap today, over the phone. And you'd need to be happy to provide photos and/or be photographed.
Please call me on 07881 853858 or [email protected]

Thanks so much


----------

